# Soap Stuck...grrrr



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I made a batch of castille soap and put it in 3" PVC lined with wax paper. First time I've made castille and first time I've used PVC and was experimenting...prolly shoulda just sprayed it with Pam and used my regular recipe. I have two-18" sections of PVC. Put them both in the freezer and managed to get one out, but the other one is STUCK, STUCK, STUCK! Used a 2" PVC with cap against a canning lid to try and push it out. Richard put one end of the 2" PVC on a cement step and stood on the step above and tried to push the soap filled PVC down onto it. Managed to move a couple of inches, but now it won't budge. He offered to use the wood splitter to rig a way and get it out.... :crazy figured I'd post here for any ideas before he creates some kind of PVC/Castille missile. I just made it less than a week ago...will waiting longer for it to dry and maybe shrink some help? Or should I just dig it out and redo it? Could prolly charge a bit more for twice milled Castille, huh? :lol

:help


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know what to tell you about getting it out this time; my guess is some of the soap leaked out around the wax paper. Maybe try using freezer paper and tape the seam length-wise. That's what I've done with round soap. In my *limited* experience castille soap sticks less than my regular soaps.

I doubt it will shrink much in the middle where it's stuck....can't really get air to it to dry.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

Beth try sticking it in the freezer for a couple of hrs
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, if you can fit it in the freezer I'd try that, even overnight. I've had soap seep through the seam of the paper lining PVC and get stuck. I couldn't fit it in my freezer. Dh had made me a 'plunger' to help push soap out. I took it outside and banged and banged it against the concrete. It came out a tiny bit with each bang. I need to figure out how to tape it so that doesn't happen again.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I tell you those pressured end caps that we have info on this forum about, from Sheryl....they work! I can literally shoot my loofa soap out of my PVC about 3 feet across the room! When making it for me, my husband was less than enthusiastic, we have done alot of things 'said' on the internet that was nonsense....this...it works! I would not make PVC soap without it! And if you simply put threaded ends on all your molds, you only need one threaded end cap with the pressure plug in it for it to work. So it's also cheap  Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Try heating it with just enough heat the pvc enough to melt the outside use a blow dryer.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought about sticking it in a large roast pan in the oven for a bit. Maybe I'll try that--don't have a blow dryer. Digging it out isn't working so well....lots of bits of wax paper mixed in. arrrrrrgh


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

using waxed paper was probably your first mistake. parchment or spraying with spam is better.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

what abt sticking it in very hot water a few min.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

The oven worked. Nearly burnt my PVC though. LOL. I had it on real low (180-200) and kinda forgot about it as I was getting ready for work. <rollingeyes> Should of set a timer. One end of the PVC is not quite round now-will have Richard cut that part off. The outer part of the soap is all icky, so I'm going to redo it anyhow. Hot water would probably work. Large pan heated on the stove. Make sure ends are plugged good. Saw somewhere on the web how to reshape PVC to oval using a torch and heating and placing a weighted board on it. Oven would work to do this too.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes I have thought abt making myself an oval but sealing the ends would be a pain.
Glad you got it out let it dry it may just look ok with a few finger prints in it


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Up above in the Soap Mold thread, the 3rd post has directions & pics for making the oval mold. I hope to live long enough to try one! :biggrin

Tom


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh yes.....that's on my list of things to do too, oval pvc pipe.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't line my PVC molds with anything, don't use Pam either...but I push mine out with a compressor and have no problems...you need to put a threaded end on your molds...the only way to go!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Are there directions around here somewhere for this contraption?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I do not line my PVC either. I set them in the freezer for a couple hours and run them under the hot water for the dairy (165 degrees) and they slide right out after a minute or two. Never a problem. You actually do not need water that hot. Parchment Paper works well, but you get wrinkles.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Necie said:


> Are there directions around here somewhere for this contraption?


Check this thread: http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,6592.0.html


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, well okay then. Dh made me one of those last year after my first attempt stuck. But then I never tried again to use it. LOL This year I used freezer paper for my shaving soap and it worked fine. Then my loofah attempt was a horrible failure. I guess with pushing the loofah in the seam of the paper got messed up so soap seeped under it. I'm not trying anymore this year but it will be on my list for my down time come winter.


----------

